# My guess is that this is not an angle she checked in the mirror



## The_Traveler (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## tirediron (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 20, 2015)

I am happy she was not wearing a thong.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey - you were in Waldorf?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 20, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> I am happy she was not wearing a thong.


and heels.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 20, 2015)

Great catch Lew.


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh boy...


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 20, 2015)

now take a deep breath and listen to this.
It will make everything all right.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 20, 2015)

If you don't recognize it, it is heard in a 80-s romantic flic called 'somewhere in the past' with Christopher Reeves and Jane Seymour.  This theme originated as the 18th variation in the Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini.

As lovely a piece of music as ever was.


----------



## Zen1300 (Apr 21, 2015)

"Somewhere in Time" is the movie titlein case you're looking for it. Good flick.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> Great catch Lew.


that's a bit too much to catch ...


----------



## annamaria (Apr 21, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 21, 2015)

LOL yes I recognize it...


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 21, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> I am happy she was not wearing a thong.



Orrrrr.... Are you actually kind of upset she wasn't? I am.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 21, 2015)

Heather Koch said:


> LOL yes I recognize it...


The music, or....


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2015)

Does my butt look big in these?


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 21, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Hey - you were in Waldorf?




you meant WALMART  ya?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 21, 2015)

Nope, Waldorf, MD.  And, yes, there's a Walmart here.

Actually, I think I saw her over by the old Safeway off St. Charles Parkway.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 22, 2015)

LOL, the Laos version of how to dress when shopping in Walmart!


----------

